

Ask HN: Help with PGP ported to PHP - jakejake

I have a working port of PGP written in pure PHP which currently supports encryption only.  I am not the original author of this port, but I took it on because I thought it was a great piece of code for the PHP community.  I have made a few tweaks here and there but there seem to be some issues appearing that I have not been able to solve.  If anybody with C experience and possibly some experience with encryption would be willing to jump it it would be great.  The port is at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jasonhinkle&#x2F;php-gpg  Thank you!
======
Spoom
Why wouldn't one instead use
[http://php.net/manual/en/ref.gnupg.php](http://php.net/manual/en/ref.gnupg.php)
?

